# Universities around the world



## isaidso

Ashok said:


> I also would like to make another point/comment. I hope you are not making a link between grammar/university or university/intelligence. One can have any one of them without the other.


No, nothing like that. I assure you, my French is infinitely worse than your English, but when learning a 2nd language we often pick up unacceptable slang and don't even know it. 

I'd much rather that someone pointed it out to me, than repeat improper language usage. We're all judged by our literacy. Improving ones knowledge is admirable, while accepting illiteracy is unconscionable. It's amazing how many people take little pride in how they convey themselves to the world.

You were doing a great job showcasing your school. Especially due the subject matter, I thought it appropriate to point out the error. I hope you didn't mind. 

By the way, I didn't know that Concordia had another campus further west till I googled their football stadium. I used to live in Montréal and could never figure out where their stadium was. Now I know why I couldn't find it.


----------



## isaidso

_BPS_ said:


> I don't care if it is correct or not; like I said, I don't give a f*ck if my sentences have mistakes when I type on a forum.


Apparently! That you're fouled mouthed is not a shock either.



_BPS_ said:


> The fact of the matter is that most people on the internet, when writing informally, really don't give a rats ass about grammar and broken english, because their audience are intelligent enough to understand despite the presence of mistakes.


No, the illiterate ones don't care because they don't know any better. The rest understand what you're saying, but are more likely to dismiss the content of your message due to the rudimentary language knowledge displayed. 



_BPS_ said:


> And yeah, *I'll be an illiterate,* and why you care is beyond me. Now run along!


I don't care, I was just under the assumption that you were literate and making a clever joke. I was obviously wrong on both accounts. You're the one who's going to suffer from it, not me. So, I will run along and leave you to revel in it. 

Now back to universities; a place where people take education seriously!


----------



## nazrey

*University of Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## isaidso

^^ Is that the main university in KL?


----------



## Quall

isaidso said:


> Apparently! That you're fouled mouthed is not a shock either.


A foul mouth makes you a true Canadian.


----------



## nazrey

isaidso said:


> ^^ Is that the main university in KL?


University of Kuala Lumpur (UniKL) is private university which is a technical university based in Kuala Lumpur. Meanwhile the main university of the country which also located in KL is University of Malaya (UM). The Main Campus is located in the suburb of Lembah Pantai, southwest of Kuala Lumpur. UM has three campuses, two located in Kuala Lumpur and the other located in Kelantan.


----------



## _BPS_

isaidso said:


> Apparently! That you're fouled mouthed is not a shock either.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the illiterate ones don't care because they don't know any better. The rest understand what you're saying, but are more likely to dismiss the content of your message due to the rudimentary language knowledge displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I was just under the assumption that you were literate and making a clever joke. I was obviously wrong on both accounts. You're the one who's going to suffer from it, not me. So, I will run along and leave you to revel in it.
> 
> Now back to universities; a place where people take education seriously!


:crazy:
If you didn't care you would've ignored my posts instead of replying.


----------



## Ashok

isaidso said:


> No, nothing like that. I assure you, my French is infinitely worse than your English, but when learning a 2nd language we often pick up unacceptable slang and don't even know it.
> 
> I'd much rather that someone pointed it out to me, than repeat improper language usage. We're all judged by our literacy. Improving ones knowledge is admirable, while accepting illiteracy is unconscionable. It's amazing how many people take little pride in how they convey themselves to the world.
> 
> You were doing a great job showcasing your school. Especially due the subject matter, I thought it appropriate to point out the error. I hope you didn't mind.
> 
> By the way, I didn't know that Concordia had another campus further west till I googled their football stadium. I used to live in Montréal and could never figure out where their stadium was. Now I know why I couldn't find it.


I don't mind at all. Yes, we do have another campus further west located in the NDG district. The second campus is far nicer and takes more of an "oxford" architecture, and just this winter we got a new Dome for sports. :banana:










The main entrance to campus:










Here is an aerial view:


----------



## Patrick

Johann-Wolfgang-Goethe University, Frankfurt am Main
Germany

Campus Westend


----------



## isaidso

Quall said:


> A foul mouth makes you a true Canadian.


Not any of the ones I know.


----------



## isaidso

Ashok said:


> Here is an aerial view:


Thanks for digging that up. I had no idea! What's under the dome, a practice field for soccer/field hockey/track/football? It doesn't look like Concordia is a big college football school. There are no stands at all, or are they on the other side of the field only? Overall, the campus is a nice surprise though.


----------



## LoveAgent.

*Warsaw*

The Warsaw University 



























New projects for Warsaw University campus 



















Technical University









interior: 










SGH (Warsaw School of Economics)


----------



## Looking/Up

*Queen's University* .... Kingston









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alarobric/3077959131/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julep67/119559410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/julep67/68049704/


----------



## Looking/Up

The University of Western Ontario - London, Ontario

Business School








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2952287833/

Stevenson Lawson Building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2952278895/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ferkel/785061595/


----------



## Looking/Up

McMaster University - Hamilton, Ontario









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ocad123/300567620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/3508548729/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomflem/3722476232/


----------



## Cracovia

My University..The University of Nottingham 


University park Campus

















Jubilee Campus

















Medical School


----------



## !!!!A!BIG!MEANIE!

My University,

Nova Scotia College of Art and Design, the number one fine arts University in the world! :banana2:

Grandville









Port









Academy


----------



## Vladivostok53

*UBA- Buenos Aires*


----------



## Erick-V

OMG!! Loved those last buildings! Those that belong to the UBA  Pretty beautiful!!


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper

The University of Waterloo
Self Proclaimed best University in the world :lol:hno:


----------



## nazrey

*Oxford University*

Radcliffe Camera, Oxford by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Oxford - Jan12 - 020 by Syromaniac, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Yale University*

Yale University by allaboutuni2307, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*University of Cambridge*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianandchris/6782953037/


----------



## nazrey

*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianchan/4163515986/


----------



## gabrielbabb

This is my Universty UNAM (Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México)



















Ciudad Universitaria por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
The tallest building is the principal or rectory, we can also see the Stadium for about 35,000 people, and the library the right building











These are the university buses routes inside 


















This is the Stadium, it is also called the Olympic Stadium because it was used to host the Olympoic games of 1968 also with Azteca Stadium









The team of the University is called Pumas and this is the Logo


----------



## Adde

*Uppsala University* - Sweden

Uppsala University was founded in 1477 and is the oldest university in Scandinavia. It has about 22,000 students. 

*The University main building* (built in 1887): 

Uppsala University by twigledite, on Flickr

*Gustavianum*, the former University main building, now a museum:

Gustavianum, Uppsala by nilslennart, on Flickr
Gustavianum was given it's current form in 1622, but the core structure of the building is a medieval archbishops palace. 
The cupola on the roof is an anatomical theater, "Theatrum Anatomicum", built in 1662 and the second oldest surviving example of such a theater in the world. 

*Carolina Rediviva* - the university main library:

Carolina Redivivia by Mirko Junge, on Flickr
The library was built between 1819-1841, and is today one of 12 university library buildings, together holding more than 5 million books.

*Uppsala University Botanical Garden*:

botaniska by stefanjhn69, on Flickr
The Garden was originally the formal garden to Uppsala castle, but king Gustav III donated the land to the University in 1787, the same year the foundations of the conservatory seen in the picture were laid.
The castle garden was laid out in 1665, and the current baroque plan was created in 1744.


----------



## nazrey

*University of Chicago*

The Joe and Rika Mansueto Library, The University of Chicago by chicagopig/minime, on Flickr

The Joe and Rika Mansueto Library, The University of Chicago by chicagopig/minime, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*University of Pennsylvania*

University of Pennsylvania Campus with Jon M. Huntsman Hall, Looking East by University Communications - Web, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Columbia University*

Columbia University by PVCG, on Flickr


> *QS World University Rankings 2011/12*
> http://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2011


----------



## Godius

*Rijksuniversiteit Groningen / University of Groningen*


























(Last pic comes from wiki)


----------



## Andre_idol

Uppsala University looks beautiful.


----------



## KingNick

nullachtfunfzeh said:


> Oslo University College - Norway
> [...]


Seems like a really nice University to me. :applause:


----------



## AW-d

*The Nicholas Copernicus University’s Collegium Maius (Neo-Gothic, 1907) in Torun, Poland*


----------



## nazrey

*University College Sedaya International (UCSI) Tmn Connaught, Cheras, KL Campus*
http://www.ucsi.edu.my/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seveninternational/6881918383/

*Taylor's University College Lakeside Campus, Selangor*
http://www.taylors.edu.my/

Taylors University Lakeside Campus 泰勒大学湖边校园 ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr

*Newcastle University Medicine (NUMed) Malaysia, Nusajaya, Johor*
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/numed/








http://housenumber33.blogspot.com/2011/03/new-nusajaya-coming-soon.html


----------



## Dunzdeck

Universiteit Leiden, The Netherlands, oldest university in the country (1575)


Academiegebouw by zamito44, on Flickr
*Main building, a former convent confiscated to house the fledgling university, presently mainly used for ceremonial purposes and paid seminars to professionals etc.*


Rapenburg in Leiden by Michiel2005, on Flickr
*Same building, different angle*


Academiegebouw by m-gem, on Flickr

This building houses the infamous "zweetkamertje". Back in the day, this is where students (we're talking 18th century here) would wait while awaiting judgment from the university examinators. Later on, it became customary to place one's autograph on the walls - which are almost black with pencil scribblings by now - upon graduation, as one can see here:


Zweetkamer #2 by Alena, on Flickr

(famous autographs, for instance, Churchill's and those of royal family members, are covered in plexiglass)

Walking on, we pass under the "Doelenpoort":


St George above the gateway to the arsenaal, Leiden by debs-eye, on Flickr

A stone's throw to the west one finds the 'Arsenaal' building, a former military storeroom now housing the East Asian Studies department:


Arsenaal by kattebelletje, on Flickr

The building's patio has been covered since with a glass roof, making it a pleasant area for lunch and conversation:


DSC00634 by lokman, on Flickr


----------



## Dunzdeck

More University of Leiden:


Hugo de Grootstraat by Michiel2005, on Flickr

These buildings (constructed around 1900) constituted the university's chemistry department (organic on the left, anorganic on the right, or the other way around) just outside the city's moat. Later, they would house the law school until it moved to the Kamerlingh Onnes building. The building on the left was turned into luxury appartments and the other one houses international students.


horizon house by knesje, on Flickr

Kamerlingh Onnes building, former physics building (named after the nobel laureate) now housing the law school after extensive renovations in 2005:


Kamerlingh Onnes Building by Michiel2005, on Flickr

One of the few "authentic" lecture rooms remaining at Leiden University:


Library Kamerlingh Onnes Leiden by trullez, on Flickr

That's it for now! Do note that the university also has a host of ugly 1970's buildings which I shall not post.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

does anybody have any pictures or information about the oldest university in the world, the university of Jondishapur in Iran?? its in ruins, but i failed to find any photos


----------



## Neungz

...


----------



## el palmesano

the autonoma from mexico is amazing!!!!


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE UNIVERSITY OF TECHNOLOGY & DESIGN(U/C)*


Coeyan said:


> DP Architects Pte Ltd, in collaboration with UNStudio, has been appointed to design the campus.


----------



## EYE-IN-THE-SKY

UVT - Universitatea

Timisoara vazuta de sus | EYE IN THE SKY on Facebook

Sponsored by TRACTARI AUTO


----------



## hmelissa

I've always wanted to visit Australia. I want to see the nature of this country.


----------



## andwiz

The National University of Colombia (UNAL) in Bogota is very very..."unique" being the best university in the country and being in the capital, but oh well.



















And this is one of the buildings in the UNAL in Medellin.


----------



## andwiz

Universidad Santo Tomas, Bogota, Colombia.


----------



## andwiz

Universidad Piloto de Colombia, Bogota.










Universidad Cooperativa, Bogota.


----------



## andwiz

Universidad Jorge Tadeo Lozano, Bogota.










Universidad EAN, Bogota.










Universidad Manuela Beltran, Bogota.


----------



## Motul

*National University of Colombia *(Public):















































Main library:


----------



## MarneGator

_Alma Mater_ on the Hudson shore... Columbia University

































*Pictures are mine


----------



## erbse

*University of the Witwatersrand (Wit Uni), Johannesburg, South Africa*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:The_Wits_University_East_Campus_(archived).jpg


----------



## nothatso

*University of Michigan*, Ann Arbor

William W. Cook Legal Research Library
York and Sawyer








https://urbanfragment.files.wordpre...-university-of-michigan-by-spencer-thomas.jpg

Stephen M. Ross School of Business
Kohn Pedersen Fox








http://en.academic.ru/pictures/enwiki/77/Michigan_Ross_School_of_Business_Entrance.jpg

Yost Ice Arena
Charles R. Beltz and Company








http://cbsdetroit.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/yosticearena-wikimedia.jpg


----------



## IThomas

Milano, Italia
Representative universities of Milan city center

University of Milano





University of Milano Bicocca





Polytechnic of Milano





Cattolica del Sacro Cuore University


----------



## IThomas

Milano, Italia
Representative universities of Milan city center

IULM University of Milan





Bocconi University





Vita Salute San Raffaele University





NABA - New Academy of Fine Arts Milano





IED - European Institute of Design Milano





Brera Fine Arts Academy

















​


----------



## erbse

*Ormond College - University of Melbourne*


Ormond College - University of Melbourne von Dean-Melbourne auf Flickr

_Built in 1881, the magnificent Neo-Gothic styled Ormond College is The University of Melbourne's largest residential college. Designed by legendary Melbourne architect Joseph Reed - who also designed Melbourne's world heritage listed Royal Exhibition Building - this landmark building is dominated by a large central clock tower crowned by turrets._


----------



## moderntm

*Turkmenistan State Institute of Oil and Gas*


----------



## mw123

University of Technology, Sydney








[/url]untitled shoot-7361.jpg by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I'm going here next year:

Ontario College of Art and Design, Toronto


----------



## aljuarez

wow... great-looking schools!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Faculty of Law of the Bucharest University resides in an expressive modern neoclassical, almost fascist building from right before WWII i I'm not wrong. Sadly not too many quality pics are available.


Facultatea de Drept by yony_ro, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16852072850/

I've always liked it more than the complex that hosts the main body of the University:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4285165804/

Current look:


Universitatea Bucuresti by Dan Sorin Gabor, on Flickr


Universitatea Bucuresti 2013-10-09-0057 by Corina Chirila, on Flickr


Universitatea by Dan Sorin Gabor, on Flickr

The Medicine University has a nice and fairly imposing French Beaux-Arts style main building:


University of Medicine (building from 1902), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


University of Medicine (building from 1902), Bucharest by Classic Bucharest, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

*TORONTO, CANADA*

The University of Toronto.
Featured here before, I know... but these are my pics!


----------



## robhood

*John Moores University, Liverpool, UK*

Liverpool - John Moores University Mount Pleasant by Le Monde1, on Flickr

Great North Western Hotel by Duke Woodson, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Liverpool Hope University
*
Liverpool Hope University by fatnath, on Flickr


SAA_BU10_647 by Generation Adidas International, on Flickr

Hope University 5 by tom edwardson, on Flickr

Gateway Building by Matthew Venables, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*The University of Liverpool*

THE UNIVERSITY OF LIVERPOOL OCT 2014 by calflier001, on Flickr

Victoria Building at the University of liverpool by Tony Worrall Foto, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Those are lovely pics, aljuarez, just please split them in several posts, there are too many pics in just one post. Cheers


----------



## BenjaminEli

*

Nairobi, Kenya : USIU 










Students' Center*










*
Library*



















*
Students Accomodation Buildings*





















source


​


----------



## BenjaminEli

*International University of Rabat* (temporary campus in the Technopolis)
http://portail.uir.ma/
































​


----------



## IThomas

*University of Turin* - Einaudi Campus
Turin, Italy

Project by Norman Foster


----------



## IThomas

*Bocconi University
School of Economics, Management, Finance, Law and Public administration*
Milan, Italy

Project by Grafton Architects


----------



## IThomas

*Milano Bicocca University*
Milan, Italy

Project by Vittorio Gregotti


Looking at U12 by Salvatore Sisca

Quartiere Bicocca e Università degli Studi, Milano, febbraio 2011. by B Plessi

Quartiere Bicocca e Università degli Studi, Milano, febbraio 2011. by B Plessi

Quartiere Bicocca e Università degli Studi, Milano, febbraio 2011. by B Plessi








https://www.flickr.com/photos/giovanni_p/5970044433/sizes/l

Università Bicocca, Milano by klausbergheimer

Fontana dell'Università by lultimavoltache

Piazza della Trivulziana by lultimavoltache


----------



## balthazar

Zurich university

ETH,Zurich University, September 2017 by planetnd, su Flickr

ETH University in Zurich by niels, su Flickr

University of Zurich & Lake by Angel, su Flickr

Library, by Calatrava
Bibliothekseinbau, Zürich no. 01 by Samuel Ludwig, su Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

UNIVERSITY OF ÉVORA | COLÉGIO DO ESPÍRITO SANTO [College of The Holy Spirit]
ÉVORA, PORTUGAL

*Tiago Duarte - Pegadas de um olhar*



> The University of Évora (Universidade de Évora) is a public university in Évora, Portugal. It is the second oldest university in the country, established in 1559 by then cardinal Henry, and receiving University status in April of the same year from Pope Paul IV, as documented in his Cum a nobis papal bull. Running under the aegis of the Society of Jesus (also known as Jesuits) meant that the university was a target of the Marquis of Pombal's Jesuit oppression, being closed down permanently in 1779 and its masters either incarcerated or exiled.
> 
> It was reopened nearly two hundred years later in 1973 as Instituto Universitário de Évora (University Institute of Évora) by decree of the Minister of Education, José Veiga Simão, in the site of the older university, as part of a set of education policies during the early 1970s that were attempting to reshape Portuguese higher education. Six years later, in 1979, the name was changed to Universidade de Évora.






























​


----------



## Inquisitor

*UNIVERSITY OF SALAMANCA*
Salamanca, Spain

University of Salamanca was founded in 1134 and given the Royal charter of foundation by King Alfonso IX in 1218. *It is the oldest university in the Hispanic world and the third oldest university in the entire world still in operation*. (+info)





































































































The institution has been celebrating its eighth centennial this year.


----------



## Inquisitor

*Part 2. Present day*

*UNIVERSITY OF SALAMANCA*
Salamanca, Spain

Today the University of Salamanca is an important center for the study of humanities and is particularly noted for its language studies, it is known for its Spanish courses for non-native speakers. As well as in laws and economics.


----------



## RokasLT

*Vilnius University (Vilniaus Universitetas)

Lithuania

*


----------



## kik2xwak2x

I want to list the universities in my historic small city of Cebu, in the central island of the Philippines. To this date, there are already 11 highly established universities:

1. University of San Carlos or USC (the oldest school in the country)
2. University of the Visayas or UV (the biggest in student population?
3. University of Southern Philippines Foundation (USPF)
4. Southwestern University (SWU)
5. University of San Jose-Recoletos (USJ-R)
6. University of Cebu (UC)
7. Cebu Normal University (CNU)
8. Cebu Doctors University (CDU)
9. University of the Philippines or UP Cebu (a new autonomous campus)
10. Cebu Technological University or CTU (the biggest in the Cebu province with 9 campuses)
11. Cebu Institite of Technology -University or CIT-U

All these universities are situated within a 5-kilometer radius. It feels like everybody is going to college when you live in a city with a population of less than 1 million people. 

Any city in the world have more than 11 universities? I would like to know.

PS. You can find their building structures and campus facilities in their respective websites.


----------



## Stedt

I've studied at the UBA Law School (spanish: _Facultad de Derecho de la Universidad de Buenos Aires_). Here the higher education is public and in many rankings it's rated as the best Spanish-speaking University in the world. 
We don't have central campus like other countries such the US, UK, Germany, etc., we've the Schools (or faculties) scattered around the whole city.

Here pictures of some buildings:

*Law School:*


*Engineering School:*









*Business School:*









*Medicine School:*









The first picture is from my own, the others are from Google, sorry for the low quality.


----------



## kik2xwak2x

University of San Carlos, Cebu City, Philippines

http://www.guidetocebu.com/media/k2/items/cache/d48ed900e79fa9547169c26138b4cd8d_XL.jpg


----------



## kik2xwak2x

So far in my research, 

New York City has 12 universities

1. City University of New York
2. State University of New York
3. Columbia University
4. Cornell University
5. DeVry University
6. Fordham University
7. Long Island University
8. New York University
9. Pace University
10. Rockefeller University
11. St. John's University
12. Yeshiva University

The city of Boston, MA has 10 Universities
1. Boston University
2. Northeastern University
3. Tufts University
4. University of Massachusetts
5. Harvard University
6. Suffolk University
7. Lesley University
8. Massachusetts Institute of Technology
9. Bentley University
10. Brandeis University


----------



## EMArg

*Ciudad Universitaria - Buenos Aires, Argentina*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Glasgow: University of Glasgow*






Founded in the 15th Century, the University of Glasgow is one of the oldest english-speaking universities in the world. Through its halls passed several of the personalities that gave birth to the Scottish Enlightenment of the 18th Century and it's currently a complex of several campuses who were added during the last hundreds of years, including a sector designed by Charles Rennie Mackintosh, father of modernist scottish architecture.


----------



## EMArg

^^

Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Buenos Aires: School of Economics*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Buenos Aires: Engineering School*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Buenos Aires: Medicine School*


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


Video:


----------



## Prepa architecture

*Ecoles d'architecture en France*

En France l'architecture n'est pas enseignée dans les universités mais dans les écoles d'architecture. Il y a 20 écoles publiques dont 6 en ile de france, la plus presitigieuse est l'ensa Paris Belleville . Il y a aussi une ecole privée ESA ecole spéciale d'architecture . Pour y acceder il est bon de suivre une formation dans une prépa en architecture, je vous conseille la prépa en architecture Archi Prep', vous pouvez aussi connaitre les meilleures prépas en architecture en allant sur le blog archi Taiga


----------



## mrsmartman

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1350417625141788



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## TejoMattioli

Universidad de la República (Uruguay)

The *University of the Republic* (Spanish: _Universidad de la República_, sometimes _UdelaR_) is Uruguay's oldest public university. It is by far the country's largest university, as well as the second largest public university in South America and the world's 57th largest by enrollment, with a student body of 137,757 undergraduate students in 2018 and 6,351 postgraduate students in 2012. It was founded on 18 July 1849 in Montevideo, where most of its buildings and facilities are still located.


----------



## EMArg

*Rosario, Argentina: Law School (UNR)*





The amazing palace of the Law School of the UNR was built by Arch Herbert Boyd Walker in 1892 (in those times the Palace of Justice) and is especially notable for its huge central tower with two-color mansard. It is accompanied by very lush palm trees, typical of the landscaping of the late 1800s in Argentina.


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Rosario, Argentina: Faculty of Exact Science, Engineering & Surveying*





With 11 university degrees, the headquarters of the FCEIA (Faculty of Exact Sciences, Engineering and Surveying) was built in different stages during the 1920s and 1930s. It is currently one of the great emblematic buildings of Pellegrini Avenue.


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Athens: Academy of Athens*





The highest research establishment in the country, the Academy of Athens was founded in 1926. Its main building, appearing on this post, is a part of a complex of three neoclassical palaces, inspired by the old greek architecture.


----------



## EMArg

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg

*Vienna, Austria: Universitat Wien*





The University of Vienna (German: Universität Wien) is a public university located in Vienna, Austria. It was founded by Duke Rudolph IV in 1365 and is the oldest university in the German-speaking world. With its long and rich history, the University of Vienna has developed into one of the largest universities in Europe, and also one of the most renowned, especially in the Humanities. It is associated with 21 Nobel prize winners and has been the academic home to many scholars of historical as well as of academic importance.


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^



Video:


----------

